# Fuente de Impresora Epson



## tripto (Feb 11, 2008)

Buenas tardes , soy nuevo en esto y quisiera aprender .

Tengo una fuente epson de una impresora matris de punto , intento estudiar el comportamiento de los componentes en la entrada de alimentacion , como ser filtros con capacitores y bobinas , el tema y la pregunta es : si bien en la bobina se produce un defasaje entre la tension y la corriente , Y presenta una reactancia inductiva , ¿ en el circuito para que se utiliza realmente ? 

Disculpen mi ignorancia . Desde ya muchas gracias. 

Federico.-


----------



## ciri (Abr 2, 2008)

Creo que tendrías que colocar algún diagrama para ver como esta dispuestos los componenteS...


----------



## electron (Abr 3, 2008)

Como bien sabes, los dispositivos electrónicos son facilmente interfridos por el ruido eléctrico, la mayoria de las fuentes de alimentación de las impresoras, equipos de sonido, computadores, televisores y equipo eléctrónico en general traen una circuitería diseñada para atenuar ese ruido eléctrico, la fuente a la cual haces referencia, de la impresora epson, utiliza tal técnica, primero, para contribuir a la disminución de ruido que pueda provenir de la linea de alimentación y segundo para transmitir la máxima potencia a la carga con perdidas mínimas. Además, observaras unos circuitos integrados que ejercen un control dentro de la misma fuente, el trabajo de éstos entre otras cosas en crear modulación de ancho de pulso, para que al final la energía que llega a las tarjetas y motores tengan la menor cantidad de armónicos (en el caso ac) y la menor componente ac en el caso de continua. 
Estas fuentes son muy interesantes y su circuitería maravillosa.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 3, 2008)

Amigos todos, esos filtros colocados en las entradas de línea de los artefactos eléctricos, se denominan RFI/EMI Filters - Filtros RFI/EMI - :

RFI:

*R*adio
*F*requency
*I*nterference

EMI:

*E*lectro
*M*agnetic
*I*nterferece

RFI = Interferencia por Radio Frecuencias

EMI = Interferencias Electro-Magnéticas.

Son bi-direccionales y son exigidos tanto por la UL, cómo por la CE y la FCC, a fin de reducir el efecto de esas interferencias hacia los aparatos, cómo desde esos mismos aparatos hacia la líneas de suministro y, de allí a otros aparatos. Las fuentes conmutadas generan una gran cantidad de RUIDO es irradiado y/o conducido a las líneas eléctricas.

mcrven


----------



## tripto (Abr 23, 2009)

Disculpen que no segui el tema , muchas gracias por lo expuesto en estos comentarios  .


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola resulta que desarmando una impresora me di cuenta que tenia una linda fuente conmutada que me entrega +36V y -36V pero no se que corriente me puede entregar en la placa dice MODEL EPS-63E y no encuentro nada en internet, a la entrada tiene un fusible de 1.25A pero la corriente de salida supongo que es mayor. Si quieren algunas fotos diganme y las subo.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## eLBARDOS (Nov 24, 2009)

Que tal colega!. Si es la fuente que creo que es, ya he experimentado con ella. Esa tipo de impresoras usa mucha corriente por su motores, y si tal ves tengo mayor corriente en su salida.  Bueno de todos modos te dejo el diagrama, y una foto de la fuente si es esa ojala te ayude! no da mucho detalle pero ahi le puedes buscar 



Pd: No olvides detallar para que uso le vas a dar a ese fuente!  Saludos!


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias me re sirvio!!! Perdon por la demora en la respuesta.


----------



## Federico I (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola a todos, les cuento que desarmé una impresora EPSON Stylus Colors IIs, un tanto viejita, que encontre tirada en la calle. 
Tengo lo que creo que es la *fuente* de alimentación. Quisiera saber si puedo enchufarla para probar que ande, y si hay peligro de hacerlo. 
Aca les dejo unas fotos de la fuente.




De la fuente sale un cable de 5 conductores, estos los tengo que medir con un tester para saber sus voltajes??
La idea sería alimentar dos motores PAP.
Uds que opinan?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Vin (Mar 14, 2011)

Yo la veo en buen estado, enchufa sin problemas. De todas formas los voltajes no salen en la etiqueta? Y si, puedes medirlo con el tester, encuentra el cable GND o tierra y a partir de ahí sacas los voltajes.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Mar 14, 2011)

Yo tengo un par de fuentes de impresoras, y vi que traen dos voltages de salida con un tierra comun, en mi caso una de 35 y 5v vienen serigrafiados en la placa, si no hay que medirlos. Y otro cable extra que no se para que sirve y como usarlo, creo que es para activar la fuente conectandola a un voltaje, a tierra o a alguna señal de la placa de control de la impresora.

Saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 19, 2011)

las fuentes que yo he desarmado de ese tipo de impresoras.  si traen los 5 v que es para alimentar la parte logica, y  el otro voltaje para los motores, minimo de 24v y otros de 35 en otros casos.

prueba, peor cuidado que no tiene cubierta y te pude dar un buedn toque sobre todo en lso transformadores, que si la alimentas a 110, se eleva a 170 v dc.


----------



## fas0 (Mar 20, 2011)

las Epson viejitas son muy buenas, aguantan el paso del tiempo.

por lo que se ve, *tiene fusible*, si pasa algo va a actuar el fusible... lo cambiás y listo.


----------



## marquizto (Mar 24, 2011)

Conéctela no mas, siempre que hago estas pruebas utilizo un interruptor de menos corriente que el del hogar, para no cortar la luz en la casa si es que algo anda mal.


----------



## Det (Dic 26, 2011)

conectala en serie con un foco de 100w en serie, por si esta en corto el foco nomas prende


----------



## seaarg (May 13, 2015)

Para orientarte, lo que podes hacer es ver los terminales del secundario del trafo.

Uno de ellos sera el comun, masa, gnd y despues tenes que ir siguiendo el resto  para verificar esos componentes. Uno de ellos estara asociado a una salida de 5v, otro a la de 42v y tal vez haya algun que otro auxiliar por ahi. (La salida de 5v puede ser 3.3v, desconozco ahi pero es una posibilidad)

Desde los componentes de alguna de estas salidas, tenes que tener algo que vaya a algun optoacoplador hacia el primario. Eso forma parte del bucle de regulacion y alguno de todos esos componentes puede estar fallando (incluso desde el lado del primario!)

Si no encontras opto, entonces puede ser que haya un bobinado auxiliar que vuelva al primario y regule desde ahi, pero no creo. Deberia haber un opto.

Podes poner una foto de la fuente donde se vea lo mejor posible? ambos lados.


----------



## arman88 (Ene 14, 2016)

hola a todos, tengo una fuente de una impresora epson que no da voltaje despues del rectificado en el capacitor principal que es uno de 400v 120uf, medi resistencias, diodos, un transistor k3115b y aparentemente esta todo ok, hay un integrado de 8 patas que tengo sospechas, pero no consigo algun diagrama la referencia del integrado, que supongo es un controlador de poder es 2s100 sk353, esta fuente despues de pasar por un oscilador y optoacoplador debereria mandar un voltaje de 42v+ que va para la placa logica.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 14, 2016)

En algunos casos se encuentran los diagramas en el manual del service del modelo de la impresora (lo se por experiencia, dado que he visto los diagramas en esos manuales al reparar mi multifunción epson, al usarlo para orientarme para cambiarle una plaqueta). ¿Fuente de que modelo de epson seria colega?


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 14, 2016)

Suponiendo que las mediciones realizadas sobre los componentes mencionados están bien, pues te diría que te fijes el optoacoplador y si eso se encuentra en buen estado pues lo más probable es que si se haya quemado el integrado SMD que se encuentra del lado de abajo, ese es el encargado de realizar la conmutación del transistor.


----------



## arman88 (Ene 15, 2016)

hellfire4 - gracias amigo, el modelo de la impresora es epson xp-401, voy a fijarme si hay diagrama de circuito en algun manual que encuentre por internet, no sabia que existen.



juanma2468, lo del opto ya lo cambie igual se agradece., voy a seguir viendo que pueder ser...


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 15, 2016)

No se entiende bien. 
Hay tensión en el filtro principal de la etapa primaria?
Tendría que haber aproximadamente 310VDC si estás alimentando con 220VCA.
Saludos.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 15, 2016)

Buenas.
Yo entiendo que no tiene tensión en el condensador.
¿has comprobado el puente rectificador? ¿y el fusible?.
Comprueba el filtro de entrada.
Saludos.


----------



## arman88 (Ene 17, 2016)

Lucho LP, que tal amigos,si hay tension de entrada ac 100v que proviene de un transformador reductor, la placa trabaja a 110v ac, aunque por la carcasa de plastico donde queda la placa dice que trajaba bivolt 100 a 220v, que se me hace muy raro porque tambien conecte a 220v y aparecio un chispazo.
Pinchavalvulas, a la salida del diodo puente solo hay 7 voltios dc,eso si, totalmente aislado de todo el circuito, sin conectar tampoco el capacitor de 400v, fusible en buen estado, diodo puente tambien, eso si midiendo con el tester, no se si al trabajar no rectifique bien el voltaje, pero ya cambie por otro diodo puente y lo mismo.
tambien coloque otro filtro y nada.


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 17, 2016)

A ver, por lo que entiendo estás alimentando el circuito con 100VAC.
Con ese dato ya se sabe que en el capacitor principal tenés que tener 141VDC aproximadamente. Si esa tensión no está, nada de lo que midas en el secundario tiene sentido.
Otra cosa, suponiendo que estén los 141VDC, pregunto: oscila?
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 17, 2016)

Si le puso 220V y salto un chispazo, que diablos se quemo????


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2016)

arman88 dijo:
			
		

> Lucho LP, que tal amigos,si hay tension de entrada ac 100v que proviene de un transformador reductor, la placa trabaja a 110v ac, aunque por la carcasa de plastico donde queda la placa dice que trajaba bivolt 100 a 220v, que se me hace muy raro porque tambien conecte a 220v y aparecio un chispazo.
> Pinchavalvulas, *a la salida del diodo puente solo hay 7 voltios dc*,eso si, totalmente aislado de todo el circuito, sin conectar tampoco el capacitor de 400v, fusible en buen estado, diodo puente tambien, eso si midiendo con el tester, no se si al trabajar no rectifique bien el voltaje, pero ya cambie por otro diodo puente y lo mismo.
> tambien coloque otro filtro y nada.



Le entra 100v ac pero, ¿le llegan al puente de diodos?. 
La medida de tensión en el puente se hace con el filtro puesto (condensador 400v) y en cc.
Por cierto ¿has revisado el fusible?
Saludos


----------



## Psyke (Abr 30, 2016)

Hola, escribo aquí para no abrir otro tema. Tengo una fuente de una Epson Stylus C110 funcional, y quería saber cuánto amperaje le puedo sacar a la misma. Como dato veo que tiene un diodo ultrarrapido en serie con la salida, un STTH302, que según el datasheet, se aguanta unos 3 Amperes constantes. El modelo de la placa es EPS-119E.






Es el que se ve en el extremo de abajo a la izquierda en la foto (la parte mas cerca del cable, que es la salida). Gracias


----------



## Lucho LP (May 2, 2016)

Ese tipo de fuente entrega entre 500 y 1000mA. Ese diodo esta sobredimensionado a propósito. Saludos!


----------



## teknosrp (May 3, 2017)

Mira lo que consumía la impresora y con eso te haces una idea. Yo le echo a ojo como muy mucho 1A, si la impresora es moderna suelen andar entre 15w y 30w de consumo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 1, 2017)

Una pregunta sobre la misma tematica *Fuente de impresora*, todo sabemos que una impresora hoy en dia no vale nada, pero su fuente si.

Tengo una fuente de *Epson Stylus C65* el punto es que no se como activar el Standby   tiene 4 cables 

-masa
- 42V (activada)
- no se
- no se (pero aparece 39V activado)

Si alguien sabe como puedo activarla sin la placa mother me puede ayuadar 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 1, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre la misma tematica *Fuente de impresora*, todo sabemos que una impresora hoy en dia no vale nada, pero su fuente si.
> 
> Tengo una fuente de *Epson Stylus C65* el punto es que no se como activar el Standby   tiene 4 cables
> 
> ...



Hola...Fíjate si colocándole una resistencia de 1K entre *no se* y *masa* arranca o la otras *no se*.
Generalmente la cosa va por allí.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Escorpiuser (Abr 19, 2018)

Hola. Desmonté hace unos días una impresora matricial EPSON. Tendría más de treinta años.

Les adjunto la foto de la fuente de alimentación, ya que me parece curiosa y no sé qué hace ese circuito antes del transformador. Supongo que es algún tipo de filtro, pero lo ignoro. El trafo es de los clásicos, no es de ferrita.

¿Alguien puede decirme qué hace ese circuito entre la red y el transformador?

Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda, y saludos al foro.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 19, 2018)

Exacto es un filtro de rf.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 19, 2018)

Es un filtro EMI, para evitar meter disturbios en la linea, y a su vez que los de la línea no interfieran en el dispositivo


----------



## Escorpiuser (Abr 20, 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas. 

Otra cosa... ¿Por qué uno de los condensadores está forrado con una especie de caperuza plástica (transparente) y el otro no? ¿Para qué sirve ese recubrimiento?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2018)

Un capacitor  va del cable marrón a verde y el otro del azul al verde , confirmame que el que está forrado va al marrón . . .


----------



## Escorpiuser (Abr 20, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un capacitor  va del cable marrón a verde y el otro del azul al verde , confirmame que el que está forrado va al marrón . . .



Perdón, pero no veo ningún cable verde. Salvo que te refieras al cable verde-amarillo de tierra. Ese no va conectado directamente a la placa sino que iría a algún chasis interno o masa metálica de la impresora.

La unión de los dos capacitores conecta con la carcasa metálica del interruptor y con una chapita que sobresale del circuito y supongo esta chapita es la que conecta este circuito a la masa interna de la impresora. Y, a través de ahí conectaría, en algún punto, con el cable verde-amarillo de tierra de la red. No sé si es a esto a lo que te refieres.

El capacitor que tiene la funda descansa sobre la "chapita" de tierra (aunque no la toca) que te he mencionado en el párrafo anterior. No sé si esta caperuza es un aislante y amortiguador para evitar un eventual cortocircuito  si el interior del condensador tocara con ese contacto (podría llegar a romperse el recubrimiento del capacitor con las vibraciones de la impresora, imagino).

He sacado el circuito (espero que sin errores) y, viéndolo, tal vez tú mismo puedas contestarte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2018)

Verde . . .  y amarillo , ese.

Será por una cuestión mecánica , tocaría contra algún metal . . .


----------



## Escorpiuser (Abr 20, 2018)

Sí, será por eso, por la chapita que tiene debajo.

Gracias.


----------



## Escorpiuser (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola, he desmontado una impresora matricial antigua EPSON y le he sacado la placa (y otros componentes). Mi idea inicial era sacarle los componentes más valiosos por si un día los utilizo, pero he pensado que sería una pena no intentar aprovechar la parte de la placa que corresponde a la fuente de alimentación, y guardarla para algún posible uso futuro.

Tengo alguna idea de lo que puede ser la fuente dentro de la placa, pero no puedo delimitarla con total certeza, así que pido ayuda a la comunidad. Si pudiera, cortaría con una dremel lo que es la fuente para dejarla en un tamaño más manejable (y el resto de la placa la destinaría a reciclar componentes). Pero no tengo ni idea de por dónde debo cortar para no dejar la fuente inutilizable y dónde debería conectar los cables de salida para aprovechar los voltajes que me pueda proporcionar.

La impresora funcionaba bien. Se dejó de utilizar por obsoleta, monocromo y por lo asequibles que empezaron a ser las nuevas de inyección de tinta. Es decir, la fuente de alimentación debería funcionar hoy día. Pongo algunas fotos por si me podéis ayudar. Cualquier otra sugerencia, incluso muy distinta a lo que propongo aquí, será, por supuesto, bienvenida.Muchas gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda.

Edito mi post anterior, añado algún comentario que me ha surgido.

Por lo que yo entiendo, la fuente estaría más o menos delimitada por ese disipador en "L" que se observa. No es una fuente conmutada, hasta donde yo sé, pero tampoco sé en qué se basa para rebajar el voltaje ya que no veo ningún transformador y no creo que los motores trabajen con tensión de la red. En la parte de las soldaduras se observan algunas zonas de cobre con el valor de +5 V serigrafiado, pero debería haber otras tensiones mayores, aparte de esta.

En internet he visto que el STK6981B sirve para alimentar motores paso a paso de 4 terminales: supongo que el que movía el tambor del papel o el cabezal de impresión lateralmente, o ambos. No sé si este componente debería considerarlo dentro de la fuente o no.

Al lado de la "fuente" hay 24 transistores D2010, cada uno con una resistencia y que van conectados a esos componentes RM5 a RM8 (que no sé que son) y a los 2 conectores que están entre la "fuente" y los transistores. Sospecho que cada transistor controlaba una aguja del cabezal de impresión (no olvidemos que es una matricial).


Desmonté la impresora hace unos meses y por eso no recordaba que el transformador (30+10 V) estaba fuera de la placa. Por aquellas fechas pregunté al foro por el filtro que estaba antes del transformador : Con ésto quiero corregir lo dicho por mi en una entrada anterior en cuanto a que no veía transformador por ninguna parte... ¡Es que ya lo había "extirpado" hace unos meses!


----------

